

Ask HN: recordable video chat API services? - recurser

I've been trying to find a service that will allow me to host flash-based video chat sessions, and record both sides of the resulting chat.<p>I've been looking at justin.tv, ustream (watershed), and stickam (streamapi), but as far as I can tell they're more 'broadcast' based and only record one side of the conversation (the broadcaster) - though i'd love to be proved wrong about this if someone knows better.<p>I've also been toying with the idea of building it myself with Red5 but would rather pay someone else to provide it if possible.<p>Does anyone have any idea if such a service exists?
======
DanBlake
We can do it at tinychat.com and give you raw access to the FLV's. Send me a
ping and I will set you up with our private API.

~~~
recurser
Sounds great! email sent.

